# Small Bowel X-ray



## anubissj (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi there. I recently had a small bowel follow though a month ago. I received the resuls from the doctor and things were normal. They weren't able to see the terminal illeum since it was deep in my pelvis. According to the radiologists the spot checks they did in the area, seem to indicate its normal despite not being seen. But 2 years ago another gi did a colonoscpy and took a biopsy from the terminal illeum and found nothing. Some questions I have:I understand that the test can take several hours for the barium to reach the colon. During my test, the barium reached at the 30 min film according to them. I guess that means it took around 30 min to go through my system. I was concerned that it may have gone through my intestines too fast. But the technician and the radiologist didnt seeme concerned at all. I'm 29 and was wondering if this was normal.Another question i had was that 2.5 hours after drinking the barium I had a D and it looked like the best way to describe it was soft serve vanilla ice cream. Then next few days my bms were firm and white. I was told that the stool would be white and possible constipation for a few days, but is it normal for the barium to leave my body after 2.5 hours?


----------



## RustyStickers (Jul 27, 2007)

I had almost the identical experience. My terminal illeium (spelling)?? was not seen at hardly at all because mine apparantly is deep in the pelvis?? Also it was discovered that I have a loop in my small intestine. No one seems to think that's odd either. BUT that is exactly where I have constant gas. I can lay down and press on that area, near my right ovary and you can clearly hear the gas bubbles breaking?? I was told by one of the most respected GI doctors that it is considered normal??????? I don't get it??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everyone's small intestines have to loop a bit as they are really long and wouldn't fit in the abdomen otherwise.I think barium can move differently than food does through the system. It isn't going to be sensed or trigger the same reactions since it doesn't interact with you like food would.You can feel/hear stuff in everyone's GI tract. It is not normal for them to be completely silent. There are also some valves that keep things moving the right way and sometimes you can feel that by pressing.Doctors tend to see/feel/hear all the various variations that our bodies come in. Even when something seems new or different for us it often is within the range of normal variation for human beings.K.


----------

